# Medicines, Cures, and Treatments Wiped From History



## thegrayghost (Apr 26, 2021)

It is no secret our health is one of the most well documented and observable accounts of stolen history. From cannabis to electrotherapy greed and status-quo has undeniably altered our history in health, quality of life, self empowerment, and a major contributor to the vast disproportion of wealth and power in our country and the world.
(2nd post to come with more)

Electrotherapy:

www.RifeVideos.com,The Royal Rife Story, Royal Rife-In His Own Words




Dr. Jerry Tennant: Healing is Voltage -- The Physics of Emotions | EU2017

Harmonics:

AV2 Dr Len Horowitz The Love Code: Musical Healing Celebration

Cannabis:

Understanding medical cannabis! #peoplestruth #vxd2 #armorup #modesto

The Power of RAW Cannabis

LEAF Juicing Raw Cannabis

The Great Deception: Government's War Against Cannabis

The Union: The Business Behind Getting High (2007)


Codex Alimentarius Nutricide:
Codex Alimentarius Nutricide

Aids:
Deconstructing The Myth Of AIDS

attached U.S. Patents for "Aids Cure"

Influenza, Avian Flu, Corona Virus, hepatitis, polio inactivation/prevention: 
attached studies of Chlorine Dioxide or MMS(Miracle Mineral Solution)


NoMoreGreeed

Jim Humble - The Father of MMS (Master Mineral Solution)

Silver: 
Secrets of Wound Healing and Regeneration - Dr. Bart Flick

Treating Cancer and More with Colloidal Silver and EMPs (Dr. Bob Beck)

Monatomic Gold:
ORMUS Lost Secrets of the Sacred Ark Laurence Gardner FULL 480

Orgone:
Man's right to know: Wilhelm Reich story - ITA subtitles

History of Orgonomy & Wilhelm Reich's Discoveries; Debunking Myths About Wilhelm Reich
The American College of Orgonomy

WILHELM REICH'S BION-BIOGENESIS DISCOVERIES - EXPERIMENTAL VERIFICATION

Water:
Viktor Schauberger - Comprehend and Copy Nature (Documentary of 2008)

GERALD POLLACK: Electrically Structured Water, Part 1 | EU2013

Mushrooms:
The Pharmacratic Inquisition - entire online version

Psychic Healing:
Jack Houck - MENTAL ACCESS WINDOW



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlobeHead69Date: 2020-08-15 18:44:35Reaction Score: 1


Thanks for this - great to have a central hub for this info...


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-08-15 19:03:04Reaction Score: 5


The Flexner Report is a small part of the story: The Flexner Report in 1910 was used to bury the true medical history

The secret to understanding healing medicine of the buried past is probably _energy_, _frequencies_ and _electricity_. Things like herbal medicine probably came later, as some form of post-reset band-aid. Although after researching the properties of certain plants and how the natives used them, I came to the conclusion, that certain medical plants like Cascara Sagrada, Pau D'Arco (Lapacho) or Ashwagandha could originally have been manufactured by scientists in a lab. For example why did the American Natives knew about the healing properties of Cascara Sagrada, and why did they call it the 'holy bark'?  Were these plants originally bred for a high Anthraquinone (specifically Emodin) content?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-08-16 01:11:22Reaction Score: 2


While food and treatment are important Most neglect exercise, or a truly active life.  While running or lifting weights are great, *this built into your life*, and not just sessions, is truly life giving. Most of us don’t work physically to true exhaustion and as a life style don’t even know what this is unless they’ve actually done it before. I also think it’s important to do this from teenager years on As it gets harder and harder to achieve and the health benefits aren’t as great unless you have that original platform. Not that you shouldn’t try, but you can go a long time on youthful physical stress. You can support a pretty bad, or almost nonexistent, diet and bad habits even.
Smoking, drinking, even the worst sin- eating carbs. In fact you’ll NEED carbs.
I say this because I’ve lived it. Until recently, and I’m going back to it. It will also help emotional ills.
Ive Know many a construction worker, horse person, etc. who strain and break things and keep on working. They work through it and heal fast.
That being said we get real physical problems that restrict and slow us down.  It’s important to keep going, though, and to the limit Though It’s obviously much harder and Also harder as you get older.
Maybe don’t go on vacation once or twice a year but get animals you have to work for everyday, etc. People in cities tend to walk everywhere, which is good.  It‘s so easy to fool yourself You’re getting ‘lots of exercise’. Not compared to a rancher, you’re not.
Make your kids And teenagers (if possible ; ) Do the same, but even more. Make life physically hard on them. I’ve seen many after football, or whatever, become mostly inactive. Having no muscles, and pale, seems to be popular these days.
Make them build your garage next summer, as my husband had to.... shocking, right?  Then it’s up to them, but they’ll know something. 

Then eat toast with Lots of butter and jelly, potatoes, eggs and bacon for breakfast.

Ok, my last health comment though I’m interested in old Health stuff.


----------



## Septimus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SeptimusDate: 2020-08-16 05:06:37Reaction Score: 1




If you follow the Merck manuals from late 1800s to current, you will see clear examples of stolen & hidden history. They used to promote herbs and roots like turpentine and procedures like coffee enemas, but slowly removed them starting from the gilded age.

There is a huge correlation between all stolen histories.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-08-16 06:38:09Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> While food and treatment are important Most neglect exercise, or a truly active life.  While running or lifting weights are great, *this built into your life*, and not just sessions, is truly life giving. Most of us don’t work physically to true exhaustion and as a life style don’t even know what this is unless they’ve actually done it before. I also think it’s important to do this from teenager years on As it gets harder and harder to achieve and the health benefits aren’t as great unless you have that original platform. Not that you shouldn’t try, but you can go a long time on youthful physical stress. You can support a pretty bad, or almost nonexistent, diet and bad habits even.
> Smoking, drinking, even the worst sin- eating carbs. In fact you’ll NEED carbs.
> I say this because I’ve lived it. Until recently, and I’m going back to it. It will also help emotional ills.
> Ive Know many a construction worker, horse person, etc. who strain and break things and keep on working. They work through it and heal fast.
> ...


Muscles are the batteries powering the organs. The one thing the piarists got right: Healthy soul needs a healthy body.


----------

